# Christmas gift from the shop



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Our family loves playing a board game called Marbles and Jokers. This year I decided to make a few sets as Christmas gifts. Here is a set that I made for our daughter and son-in-law. I like the interlocking corners of this design. It was a snap to carve out of baltic birch plywood and personalizing it gives it a special touch. 

Jay


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks great Jay! 

I cut a set for the security guard who works at our temporary shop space as his family also loves playing that game. He has all the parts stored in an ammo box for easy portability. 

4D


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now that is a wonderful and imaginative project. Our family used to play that for hours. My older brother used to cheat though.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat!

HJ


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

nice job and could be used to kill the long nights in the winter here in Canada could you post the rules


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

cjskelton said:


> Our family loves playing a board game called Marbles and Jokers. This year I decided to make a few sets as Christmas gifts. Here is a set that I made for our daughter and son-in-law. I like the interlocking corners of this design. It was a snap to carve out of baltic birch plywood and personalizing it gives it a special touch.
> 
> Jay


Jay you did a great job on that game. I sure would like to make one but so far I haven't been able to find any plans. Can you help with that?


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Jay,

I have never heard of that game, but it looks interesting. Is the 'board' your design or is it something that you would be willing to share?
Great job!

Dave


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

My wife sent me photos of several different variations of the game board so, using those as inspiration, I drew this one up from scratch. It helped to have watched a lot of Vectric's training videos. I've googled for the official rules but it seems like everyone has their own twist on how to play. The game was originally called "Pegs & Jokers". Here is a link to rules that are very similar to the ones our family uses.

https://www.pagat.com/race/pegsandjokers.html

Attached is my CRV file for a single game board. Copy and paste to make as many as you like. I used 1/2" baltic birch plywood for mine. We usually play with 4 to 6 players. Enjoy!

Jay


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you Jay, that is most generous! I look forward to learning a new game.

Dave


----------

